# Probleme mit Mic-aufnahme bei cool edit pro 2.1



## mars25 (30. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir cool edit pro 2.1 gekauft und kriege einfach keine Audio Aufnahme mit meinen Mikrofon hin. 

Kann mir vlt. jemand hier helfen und mir sagen, woarauf man bei den Einstellungen achten muß

Bin für jede Idee, oder Tip dankbar.


Marcel


----------



## chmee (30. August 2006)

Was ist denn das Problem ?

Gar kein Signal ? Signalqualität unter aller Sau ?

Infos:
Wo ist das Mikro angeschlossen ?
Was für ein Mikro ist es ?
Hörst Du das Mikro, wenn Du im WindowsMixer hochziehst ?

mfg chmee


----------

